# UK Eos DSG orders



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone else in the UK waiting to order a DSG Eos (other than the 3.2 V6 which has been available since the summer) ?
I ordered a 2.0T-FSI DSG with my local dealer on September 11, which according to the UK VW website at the time, was exactly one week before the date on which orders would be accepted by the factory. I e-mailed the dealer on 19 Sept just to confirm that the order had gone to VW UK and had been confirmed. The dealer replied that there was a delay, for which they didn't know the reasons. The website then stated (and still does) that it was "anticipated" that DSG orders would be open by end September. The dealer then advised me (on 3 October) that they expected the delay to be sorted within 2 weeks.
I returned from holiday today and e-mailed the dealer who replied that they had heard nothing but would e-mail VW today to see what the situation was. I await hearing......
Anyone else in the same position - if so, what info are you getting from your dealer ?
Cheers
PJG (Glasgow, UK)


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Latest is that dealer has now been told that orders should be open by 13 November !! With 16 week minimum delivery that takes me to 5 March 07 !! 
Anyone else ?
PJG


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

Not dsg ,, but we have had dates put back for our 20 tdi ,, was told 28th sept ,,,,, i was told it was on a ship ,, then 11th oct ,, still on a ship ...... arrived last thurs now picking up sat morn [due to work ] ,,,, cant wait , called last sun day at the dealer [we did not look at it , long story with insurance probs ] the guy a the dealer said it looks fantastic , silver , red leather , Chicago's , it is the 1st combo that the dealer has had


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

Spoke with showroom yesterday. My 2.0l T FSI DSG *is* ordered but delivery date unknown - could be as late as March 07. They sought to reassure me that i) the price agreed with them is fixed (thankfully) and ii) the car will be an early 07 plate - this is important I suppose but I am keeping my current registration number. Whilst I am prepared to wait this does seem to be getting a little 'silly'!!!!


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*

Steve - are you sure that the order has actually been accepted by VW ? If so, someone at VW or at my dealer has got something wrong. As of Wednesday this week, the dealer was being told that orders were still not open.
I'd be very interested to know if your dealer could actually show you a piece of paper/e-mail or whatever showing acceptance/acknowledgement of the order by VW...............
on a more positive note, what colour, extras etc did you go for - and do you mind sharing with us what discount you get ? I managed £900 off (2.0 T-FSI DSG) and ordered met. black, beige leather, Chicago wheels, multi function wheel with paddles, Dynaudio sound, luxury pack.
davidg - congratulations - enjoy your Eos !
PJG


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

I will check with the sales rep. and get some 'evidence' if he is able to provide it!! I sincerely hope the order has been placed because he has assured me that the price is fixed. He intimated that a price increase has already happened - late July (after I firmed up my order). If there is a problem with the order I wonder how he will explain any subsequent price rise he might try to pass on to me?
I got no discount - possibly my fault as I have been 'talking overly enthusiastically' with the VW garage since before January!!
I have ordered (I think!) the following:
2.0l T FSI DSG,
Midnight blue,
Cornsilk beige Nappa leather (hope I don't live to regret the colour choice!),
2-zone climate control,
Westwood alloys,
DVD SatNav,
Bi-xenon headlights incl. cornering lighting,
Heated seats,
Luxury pack,
Multi-function steering wheel with DSG paddles,
Winter pack,
Wind deflector,
12-way electric seats and
Auto-glym protective finish
I wanted a high spec car as this is probably the one that I will have come retirement!!!!
Regards, SN


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a "less feature full" Eos, that includes the Beige "leatherette" (Vynil)
It is the nicest color out there. Don't let anybody try to convince you otherwise. The interior color doesn't just look good, it looks spectacular ! I hope you enjoy your car very much ! Of course, I am a bit partial to the color, since it was my favorite as well, but it is a love or hate relationship. People either Love it, or hate it. and those that hate it are wrong and have no bad taste







(Placing on Flame suit)


_Modified by ialonso at 7:16 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*

steve - that's an incredible spec ! very nice indeed.
I'll be interested to hear what he says about the order - I doubt my dealer would get it wrong. 
On the price, my dealer said that there was talk of an increase for 2007 but that he would not be passing it on to me. I think he knew I'd be well tee'd off if he had tried it !! So fight hard if your sales guy asks you to pick up any increase.......!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*

Hi Steve:
I was in Oxford over the weekend, and took this picture of the xenon headlight with the integral cornering light at Motorworld (formerly Inchscape), who are located next to the Oxford airport. I spoke to one of the staff there, and found out that Motorworld is actually a co-op, owned by the members, rather than a private business... even though it is a full size, very modern and up to date VW dealership.
I don't know if this option is available in the NAR (North American Region) market or not.
Michael
*Xenon headlight with built-in cornering light*


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (PanEuropean)*

Ehm, This is no Xenon headlight.







Your picture is the standard headlight.
1) The big light in the left is of course the Xenon headlight. This light turns when you turn into a corner (above 40 kmh). It's works great.
2) This is the dynamic corner lighting when you drive slower than 40kmh. For example when you steer left the light goes on and fades out. It also going on when you use the flashing lights.
3) The blue bulb light is the flashing (blinking) light.
4) Underneath the blue bulb light there is the citylight ??
5) Headlight washersThis is a Bi-Xenon headlight:










_Modified by bjorngra at 5:40 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (bjorngra)*

Well if this works , which are these [uk ] only picked up today , will post some more soon ,, all of the car




































































_Modified by davidg at 2:44 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_Ehm, This is no Xenon headlight.







Your picture is the standard headlight.

Ooooops....







..... That just goes to prove that it is obligatory to own the model of car that corresponds to the forum you moderate.
Guess I had better haul my butt to the VW dealer on Monday...








Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

Not sure if you'll consider this helpful or not, but the 2.0t with DSG is available and in the showrooms in Canada.
I know that doesn't do you any good, but the factory is obliviously producing the cars in that configuration already. (albiet with the steering wheel on the wrong side!)
I'm waiting for mine until April / May '07 as well, but based on color choice. Being from Canada, it would spend most of the winter garaged anyway, so a spring delivery is not a big deal for me.
Hope VW comes through and gets your car for you FAST.







cheers!


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

As of today it is not looking good. I was informed by VW UK Customer Care on 11 October that I could order a 2.0 TDI DSG with an expected 12 - 16 week delivery. My order was in fact dated 30 September. I was told by my dealer to expect a build week to be supplied by now.
On chasing it with numerous calls to the dealer I was finally told today that they were expecting, subject to confirmation from VW,, to be able to place the order with VW tomorrow (ie 2 November). However, VW Customer Care are now saying that they have been told that no DSG orders are being accepted in the UK and that no date for when orders may be placed is being indicated; the VW importer's Sales Department is looking further into the matter (presumably with VW Germany). 
I have asked for the matter to be escalated to the UK VW Head of Customer Services and Managing Director on the basis that I was apparently given misinformation on 11 October. 
The UK launch of the Eos seems to me to have been handled poorly. I understand that at one time there was a stand off between the importer and VW in Germany which was resolved by the latest price increase in October. 
It looks to be a great car and the DSG is a supberb development; I can understand the problem of short supply but they should never have raised our hopes and had people put down deposits without the full facts being available. Perhaps it is the case that VW Germany have done a flip since i was told by UK Customer Services on 11 October that I could order. I will let you know if and when I have clarification. You and others like us waiting for the DSG may want to get their dealers to clarify the position for themselves rather than rely on my information. As an impending (I thought!) first time VW customer myself also interested in the forthcoming compact SUV i am feeling rather disillusioned.


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (eosman)*

Sorry to hear of your DSG woes. 
I must say I am not happy with VW customer service so far. When I ordered my EOS in July I was told that I would be informed about order progress every step of the way. I didn't hear a peep. I popped in on the off chance yesterday to be told that I can collect next Monday! 
I don't understand why VW don't build a customer front end to their database so we can check progress, details, etc. Not rocket science.
Anyway looking forward to Monday


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (eosman)*

Your email fascinates me.
I wonder would you mind sharing with me which garage you are dealing with as I see you are in West Malling. I confirmed and placed my order (or at least I thought I had) after a test drive on July 22nd(!!!!) at ************************.
I have emailed Volkswagen Germany direct with all the details I have so far. They have acknowledged my email and I am awaiting a further response. The garage has had my deposit since May!!


_Modified by Steve_UK at 10:27 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*

Steve/hulahoops/eosman,
guys, I started this thread and am now extremely perturbed by the latest developments in this saga. My mate with his Golf GTI DSG is finding it all highly amusing, which isn't improving my mood !! 
I am going to copy these posts to my dealer and ask him to take it up with VW Uk. Iam also going to fax a letter to Peter Connolly who is at Customer Care in Milton Keynes.
Steve - how did you get an e-mail address for VW in germany ? Would you be prepared to share it ? It seems we here in the UK are getting the runaround from VW and no one is bothering to be up front and tell us what is going on.
Any thoughts ?
PJG


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

My order is with a major VW retailer well out of the local area (I am not keen to name them on a public forum but can assure you that it is not Beadles). 
The latest position on the DSG is that my case has been escalated to the UK VW Head of Customer Services. I had a telephone call today indicating that a substantive response may take 48 hours but in the meantime it has been raised with the Sales Department who are said to be pursing it. 
Having put further pressure on my dealer today, they came back after speaking with UK VW Support (a line only open to dealers) with the information that VW UK have DSG orders backing up to last January that cannot be processed until the factory says they can. The processing date was expected to have been opened some three weeks ago but was delayed. 
If my experience is typical you may want to escalate to senior managment within you dealer. If there is room for an earlier rather than a later date as a result of reasonably applied pressure, then it may be that the odd customer acting solo has less chance of success than if the dealers are pro-acitve. 
Steve: regarding the local VW situation in our area feel free to instant message me (I have not used the system here but imagine that it gives us the opportunity to exchange emails addresses if you wish).


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

The Brand Manager at my dealer confirmed to me by e-mail (following me copying to him the text only of the posts on this matter) last Thursday that he was confident that he would be able to confirm to me on 16 November that the offer was accepted. He had apparently spoken to VW that day and his confidence was based on what he was told, although he didn't go into detail.
I'll post an update next Monday !
PJG


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting. VW Uk have not yet come back to me since a holding call on 2 November indicating 48 hours for a respons - I will follow up tomorrow afternooon if necessary. Nothing further heard from my dealer following escalation. I am hoping that Steve will soon have news following his email to VW Germany. In the meantime, has anyone got a link to a road test report of the 2.0 TDI DSG?


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

VW UK just called to tell me that they hope to get back to me with a substantive response tomorrow, Wednesday 2 November, if not, then Thursday (9 November). What a mess they seem to be in. Some of us in the UK wanting to buy DSG versions paid deposits believing that we were "ordering". There are dealers out there today telling me that I can order today when it is patently not the case once you check into it (as many potential customers would not automatically think of doing) or quoting a year or having no idea what is going on. We are talking of expenditure of the order of £25,000 with deposits being forked out. Yet VW still cannot tell us what is going on.


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

Correction: for Wednesday 2 November in my last post please read Wednesday 8 November.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

Please do not hold your breath whilst waiting for me to update you with a reply to my email to Germany!!!! I am still waiting and I contacted them on October 30th. I thought this was the age of instant communication!
I have emailed again tonight and will keep people posted.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (hulahoops)*

Hulahoops,
I see from elsewhere in the forum you've got your 3.2l DSG. Well done and congratulations. If only the 2.0l models were in sight!!!!


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Steve. definitely worth the wait


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll post an update on my situation after I speak to the dealer on Mon 13 Nov.
Meantime - I don't have links to earlier tests but VW Driver magazine is running a full test on the 2.0 TDI (manual I expect) in next issue (on sale end Nov). There was a review in Diesel car magazine in the summer - not sure which issue.
PJG


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks PJG. 
My case has been escalated within the dealership to a brand manager - his input is awaited. 
I drove the Seat Altea TDI DSG (140 PS) many months ago - it was excellent apart from the (for me) over- firm suspension with which the manual Eos TDI (non-DSG) sport with the same engine that I test drove compared favourably in that respect. The EOS is quite a bit heavier, however, not least with DSG so I am interested to see how the reviewers find it generally when it does get a full test report. VW say that there are no plans to put the 170 PS engine in the Eos, which comes as not surprise at this stage but I expect to see it happen down the road.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

eosman
it's the brand manager at my dealer who's running my case too.
I agree re the 170 engine - inevitable that it will appear at some point.
PJG


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I ordered my T-FSI with DSG and floppy paddles etc. October 25th and got confirmation this morning that it is on the VW system with an ID number and tentative build schedule for week 51 - doesn't mean that they'll build it then! - I apparently now have to wait for production confirmation at which point the spec and build timing is set in concrete


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

VW UK have told me that as of today my 2.0 TDI DSG is officially ordered (I got them to confirm that "ordered" means "ordered") with an estimated wait of 12 to 16 weeks. I have yet not heard it from my dealer with whom they were in contact yesterday and today but am assured that VW UK will be following it closely. I hope to be given a "build" week within the next three weeks or so.

So it looks as though they are taking 2.0 DSG orders for real now.


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

Additionally I now have a message from my dealer confirming that the car is ordered and quoting the commission number.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

The logjam has obviously been sorted - I also got an e-mail from my dealer on friday to say that the order had been processed that morning. 
Eosiphat - I didn't know you could get an ID number and tentative build schedule - I'll ask for that too.
PJG.


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not certain what the number means or who generated it and the schedule is only a kind of place marker until the factory comes back and confirms the build week - my dealer thinks this will take 2 to 3 weeks to confirm


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

I also heard on Friday that my order had definitely been accepted. That was direct from the garage with whom I am dealing.
VW Germany passed my expression of concern to UK VW Customer Care and I have also had confirmation from them that the orders are now being placed.
My garage will provide me with a 'build week' etc asap.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (bjorngra)*

I saw your detailed account for the bi-xenon lights and have a question: Where is the hi-beam "flash-to-pass" light? I know they're bi-xenon meaning they use a single projector-lens with a motorized cut-off shield for low-beam (dipped beam) and low & high beam (no shield), but cannot figure out how they get away without having a halogen "flash-to-pass" feature?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_I...cannot figure out how they get away without having a halogen "flash-to-pass" feature?

I don't have a halogen 'flash to pass' feature on my VW - it has four lights at the front, and all of them are xenon.
When you activate the high beam lamps for the purpose of a 'quick flash', they initially start up at about half of normal brilliance. It takes the bulb about 2 or 3 seconds to go from stone cold to full brilliance. After it has reached full brilliance, you can turn it off for up to about 5 minutes, and it will stay warm and reach full brilliance instantly when you turn it back on. If you leave it off longer than 5 minutes, you go through the 2 to 3 second warmup time again. 
All of that won't apply to an Eos, if the Eos uses a shutter to simply re-shape the beam pattern when changing from low beam to high beam.
Michael
*No Halogen Lights here*


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

I got in from work this evening to a telephone message from Volkswagen UK giving me a build date of Week 51 (18th December ...).








Does anyone know roughly how long after the build date cars get delivered to their increasingly impatient would-be owners?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*

I think it depends very much on how the factory ships the vehicle to the country you live in. I'm going to guess that from Portugal to England, it would probably be shipped by truck (car carrier), this means the factory EOL (end of line) to 'port' transit time could be as short as a week.
But... every importer has their own procedure for dealing with vehicles when they arrive in the country, and that can sometimes add on another week or two. Even if you buy your Eos from the VW dealer 3 kilometers down the road from the factory, it still has to be 'imported', so to speak, by VW Portugal. 
The good news: Your transit time will be a lot shorter than the transit time to North America.
Michael


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

nice one Steve, although I'm surprised that VW UK don't just ask the dealer to give you these details. Whether they would or not is another story.
Isn't the delivery time stated to be 16 to 18 weeks from order ie from 10 November in our cases ?
One last point - has anyone been told by their dealer about the October price increase ? It's now shown on the Eos pricelist on the VW UK website - my 2.0T FSI DSG has gone up by £325. The dealer confirmed that he would absorb this and would not be passing it on to me.
PJG


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

I am told by VW UK and my dealer that if the car is built in week 51 as expected, provided all goes delivery to my dealer can be anticipated for around 6 February. I understand that the cars are shipped by sea either to Grimsby or Sheerness. The dealer can track the car from now on and should be able to give me about a week's advance notice of arrival once it is in the UK and officially "consigned" to them and transported by road to them. I believe that VW Customer Services and my dealer pulled out all the stops once the nonsense of the chaotic ordering situation was hammered home to them. I imagine that your efforts, Steve and PJG, have had an equally positive influence. There must have been quite some traffic between VW UK sales and VW Head Office. My price agreed when I ordered is protected against price rises.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (pjgraham86)*

I now have a confirmed build week - week 51 and, from VW UK, a start date of December 18th. Just how long does it take a car to be built from the first to the last step?
Should I be concerned that my car will be started before the Christmas and New Year shut-down only to be finished when the workforce returns to the factory? Or will they get it built in the five working days of that week?
If it's part built before the holiday I only hope they remember where they got with it on resuming in January '07!!!!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: UK Eos DSG orders (Steve_UK)*








Hope the office Christmas Party is not that week


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

I was told today that my TDI DSG, scheduled to commence build in week 51, was started yesterday and reached stage 2 of 7 stages. Even allowing for the festive season my dealer expects to have it for me in January.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

that's great news, eosman. I e-mailed my dealer a couple of days ago to ask them to check status of the order and they came back to say that they reckon end January for delivery of mine (2.0 TFSI).
One minor gripe - any other owners of the 2.0 T model agree that this model should be differentiated from the "ordinary" 2.0 litre model (no offence to those owners) ? I think we should have the "T" in there somewhere rather than just a red "I" to set it apart. 
Probably too late for ours as they are being built already.....


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess we are all different - I think the car looks much better without the alphabet soup across the back - I heard mine is being built in week 51 also, and I can't wait to get a warm air gun and some dental floss to remove the letters.
Most other European countries list "no badging" as an option - I think they should in the UK as well.
Incidentally, VW UK have no performance or weight figures for the DSG models that they are prepared to publish, even though they are practically built, according to VW HQ earlier this week - looks from the German web site that the DSG TFSI is slower than the manual version - unlike just about every other VW/Skoda/SEAT DSG variant - albeit by 0.1 seconds to 62 - but I'm still looking forward to my Eos.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Dealer phoned today, said my week 49 3.2 was at the docks on the other side. With the holidays she was hoping the car would get here second week of January. That's two trips, one to the UK mainland and one over to Northern Ireland.


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

My preference is for no badging. VW UK cannot organise it but are asking the dealer if they will do it in my case. I would be interested to have details of your method using the warm air gun and dental floss, Eosiphat - is there not a risk of damaging the paintwork?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (eosman)*

I have not debadged my Eos, but have done this with other cars. With most cars, it is very easy to remove the letters and doing so will not harm the paint as long as you do this when the car is relatively new.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

There's a 'how-to' post that explains how to take the lettering off the back of a VW product at this link: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge'. The process is the same for all VWs.
As long as the car is less than a year old (or less than several years old, if it has normally been parked indoors), you can take all the letters off and there will be no difference in the paint colour underneath. If you ever want to put the lettering back on, it is cheap - typically about $5 to $9 for each set of letters (car name, engine size, etc.). The new letters come on a template that allows you to position them properly.
Michael


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

Many thanks for this.


----------



## fran_oconnor (Nov 6, 2006)

my eos came in there on the 16th but it wont be registered until january 2nd,i was just wondering why my eos would have came in unbadged, i thought i would have had the fsi in red at the back.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (eosman)*

I received an email this morning from my VW dealership to say that I should have my car '*early*' in January!!!!!!!!!
A slightly late Christmas present - but well worth waiting for!
Regards to one and all and a very merry Christmas.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Steve_UK)*

Nice one Steve UK - enjoy it when it comes.
Maybe mine will arrive earlier than end Jan - was yours a DSG ? If so maybe mine won't be too far behind.
Fran - I've not seen any unbadged Eos at dealers here in Glasgow. All 2.0 T models come as you say with red "I" in FSI badge.

Merry Christmas to one and all.
PJG


----------



## fran_oconnor (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

i have to say i was kind of happy with it unbadged tbh ill try postsome pictures when i get it on the 2nd of jan 
and happy christmas to you sir








_Quote, originally posted by *pjgraham86* »_Nice one Steve UK - enjoy it when it comes.
Maybe mine will arrive earlier than end Jan - was yours a DSG ? If so maybe mine won't be too far behind.

Fran - I've not seen any unbadged Eos at dealers here in Glasgow. All 2.0 T models come as you say with red "I" in FSI badge.

Merry Christmas to one and all.
PJG


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

Yes, mine is a DSG - 2.0lT FSI
Enjoy yours also when it arrives.
Got to get organised now as it's arriving earlier than I thought - I need to arrange the retention of my number plate!!!


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

My 'week 51' 2.0 TDI DSG is built and awaits transit from the factory in Portugal to Germany and onwards to the UK). There is some talk at the dealer's end of a shipping strike or go slow on the Eurpean continent that could delay it but VW UK indicated no knowledge of that today. I expect to hear more from them tomorrow and in the meantime still plan on taking delivery sometime in January. Good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Eosman
The dealer said there is some reorganisation at Wolfsburg which is delaying some Golfs, but that our Eos (what's the plural?) are not affected. Whew..the closer it gets to delivery the longer it seems..like believing in Santa all over again.
John


----------



## eosman (Nov 1, 2006)

VW UK did not throw much more light on the current shipping position when they spoke to me yesterday. I did learn that the Eos is shipped (one batch per week?) to Germany for final inspection and leaves Germany for our part of the world from the port of Emden. Mine was still in Portugal yesterday post build. Enjoy yours when you get it!


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (eosman)*

As of 3:30 this afternoon I am informed (telephone message from dealer) that I have a *complete* EOS 2.0l T FSI DSG awaiting transport from the plant!!!
Truly an 'early' Christmas present!


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Steve UK - so when do you expect delivery ? Presumably you would want it registered as an 07 car ?
pjg


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (pjgraham86)*

I am not too fussed about it being an '07 car as I am keeping my personalised number plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Delivery to be confirmed, according to the dealer, in his next 'phone call to me, on Wednesday/Thursday immediately after the Christmas break - the 27th/28th. He has already said 'early' January. I'll post an update when I get one.








Regards, Steve


----------

